
Show HN: Some.cafe – an email based message board that looks like a chat app - akira_y
https://some.cafe/about
======
networked
Interesting project. I like the idea of instant organization-specific message
boards and the heuristic you chose for creating them. I do, however, suspect
that choosing the optimum way to handle subdomains will prove tricky. (Should
cs.example.edu be considered the same as psy.example.edu or
alumni.example.edu? If not, would it make sense to have a parent example.edu
board that is shared between all of them them? The same goes for company
departments with subdomains.)

Two suggestions on user onboarding: 1) put a log in and a registration link in
the hamburger menu; 2) consider clarifying what "email-based" means when you
use that term, i.e., point out that you do not actually send your comments via
email.

~~~
akira_y
Thanks for the well-considered feedback.

For now a match is when everything after'@' is the same. I figured this would
be acceptable because many schools and businesses give users multiple
addresses (address@domain and address@sub.domain).

*also it's possible to add up to 3 email addresses through the settings page, though I haven't done a good job of making that known.

------
akira_y
I think it will be useful for interacting with classmates or coworkers. What
it looks like: [http://imgur.com/p83fxEV](http://imgur.com/p83fxEV)

Anyone with an email address can talk to other people with addresses on the
same domain (address1@school.edu & address2@schools.edu will have a different
view from address3@company.com and address4@startup.com).

Posts are deleted after 1 week and are not anonymous unless you post in the
anonymous section. There are other small features like keyboard shortcuts, opt
in notifications, and multiple email addresses as well.

~~~
networked
If you made this, you should mark it as "Show HN". See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
akira_y
I've updated the post - thank you for letting me know the proper way to submit
self-made content.

~~~
networked
You're welcome! Note that this is not mandatory: you can submit your project
without the "Show HN" label, though it is more likely to be noticed with it.

